# Orbit



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have satellite tv via Orbit and I am loosing programmes one by one as they are being moved to Nilestat.. Orbit tell you to contact Nilestat and they will provide and install a new receiver free of charge only thing is they do not have any here in Cairo and when asked when will they be available.... soon. soon 

So I am paying for a service I cannot receive


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have satellite tv via Orbit and I am loosing programmes one by one as they are being moved to Nilestat.. Orbit tell you to contact Nilestat and they will provide and install a new receiver free of charge only thing is they do not have any here in Cairo and when asked when will they be available.... soon. soon
> 
> So I am paying for a service I cannot receive


Just to clarify, by receiver you mean on your dish? We have two receivers on our dish that lets us receive signals from HotBird(Orbit/showtime network -OSN) and Nilesat.
OSN are offering free upgrades to HD-Decoders, but there is a wait due to lack of supply.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> Just to clarify, by receiver you mean on your dish? We have two receivers on our dish that lets us receive signals from HotBird(Orbit/showtime network -OSN) and Nilesat.
> OSN are offering free upgrades to HD-Decoders, but there is a wait due to lack of supply.


I also had Orbit when i was in Hurghada and also had two receivers on my dish so could then get Arabsat and Nilesat and as i recall the second receiver was fitted by a local tv guy quite cheaply.....only problem was every time we had a power cut i lost Nilesat so had to re-scan to find it again so sometimes was having to re-scan several times a day !!!! but that's the joys of living in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahh now don't be getting technical with me lol.
I am loosing programmes so I phoned my man that does in and he gave me the information that I posted in the first post, however I now get Philipino programmes that I am not signed up for and the History programme has gone and MGM movies are in it's place.. I would rather have history.. no it doesn't just need reprogramming that has all been done.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh now don't be getting technical with me lol.
> I am loosing programmes so I phoned my man that does in and he gave me the information that I posted in the first post, however I now get Philipino programmes that I am not signed up for and the History programme has gone and MGM movies are in it's place.. I would rather have history.. no it doesn't just need reprogramming that has all been done.



Women and technology - WHY?:boxing:


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Women and technology - WHY?:boxing:


Oh, Adrian......be careful of generalisations! In this case, I blame the technology, not the user!


----------

